# Corrugated roofing on walls bathroom



## coachgeo (Oct 5, 2013)

was thinking of Corrugated roof/siding aged type in bathroom around tube and back wall.  Very tiny bathroom.  Did some reading though and saw a discussion on Vapor issues..... (backside sweating).

Any thoughts on this?

Home eventually is getting a Amish flat honed log siding interior side and exterior side of outer walls; except bathroom as described above.  It is on outside wall and would have this siding unless you folk point out too many good reasons to NOT do this route. 

Presently the area is white plastic, browning from age and hard water and is probably from 1970 or so.  Not the rustic Im looking for lol


----------



## nealtw (Oct 5, 2013)

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/an-unexpected-combination-corr-111748


----------



## coachgeo (Oct 5, 2013)

nealtw said:


> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/an-unexpected-combination-corr-111748


Yes thank you.  Have read that one before along with others. That one brought up a good point of clear coating the corrugated sheets.

A tiny few of the others which seemed to be more "knowledgeable" discussions and not "articles" about _how nice it looks_.... are the ones that brought up the sweating issue.  Thus why I took the discussion to here........ to seek knowledgeable responses


----------



## nealtw (Oct 5, 2013)

Sweating or condensation is caused when warm moist air comes in contact with a cold surface. If the outside walls are insulated I don't think it would be any different than other surfaces. Hot dipped galvinezd is a rough surface, hard to clean, I would think. So you would want something that only looks that way, perhaps powdercoated. The trick would be to seal it so the wall behind it stays dry, will the metal expand and contract with the use of the shower and break the seal then what do you use for the sealer that would match the metal?


----------



## coachgeo (Oct 5, 2013)

nealtw said:


> .... Hot dipped galvinezd is a rough surface, hard to clean, I would think. So you would want something that only looks that way, perhaps powdercoated.


  Budget is not fitting anything fancy...... it is either grungy looking old corrugated metal (for cost and aesthetics) or new stuff which does sit in the price range.  Anything fancier AKA powder coated etc. is not in the price range.



> The trick would be to seal it so the wall behind it stays dry, will the metal expand and contract with the use of the shower and break the seal then what do you use for the sealer that would match the metal?


you speak true Kemosabe. I'm open to suggestions.

One thought I had was to put a strip of rubber cushion/gasket on ceiling and base of tub and hope to cut the metal to fit tight enough to compress into these on each end.  Not sure how to make that "look" nice though.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is a better how to,  http://bungalowbungahigh.wordpress.com/2010/09/27/galvanized-shower-surround-a-complete-how-to/


----------



## coachgeo (Oct 5, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Here is a better how to,  http://bungalowbungahigh.wordpress.com/2010/09/27/galvanized-shower-surround-a-complete-how-to/



Additional good info in this one.  Had not seen it yet.  Thanks.  

Actually the link inside the article was more informative:

http://cottagedreamers.blogspot.com...howComment=1381021021747#c4145658238947137872


----------



## Rusty (Oct 5, 2013)

Galvanized siding contains lead. Don't think that would be good inside in a wet area.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 5, 2013)

samfloor said:


> Galvanized siding contains lead. Don't think that would be good inside in a wet area.


Zinc is the coating. Any lead or copper in the mix with water would make the zinc corrode.


----------



## coachgeo (Oct 5, 2013)

Im with NealTW.  Far as I know there is no Lead in the Galvanization process nor in the Tin itself.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 5, 2013)

Steel, tin is the coating they put on cans for food and mix with lead for solder.


----------



## coachgeo (Oct 6, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Steel, tin is the coating they put on cans for food and mix with lead for solder.


My bad.:hide:...... your correct:trophy:


----------

